# Viola Davis



## Curly1908 (Jan 29, 2012)

Any info about her makeup looks or what products are used on her?

  	I love this one:



 or


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 30, 2012)

Oooo she looks *gorgeous*!  I love the soft eyebrow, lip, & cheek.  It brings all the attention to her eyes.

  	Sorry no info! Just admiring.


----------

